

The reverse tech founder search - capex
http://imbuildingastartup.com/

======
sritch
Sorry to be a cynic but isn't this a textbook case of a non-technical founder?
Not sharing any information about the idea? It must be super secret and great.

Additionally, I'm a bit confused as to how this is a 'reverse tech founder'
search.

~~~
harro33
Sorry I'm a bit late with this reply. I'm the guy behind that site and only
noticed this post.

The idea behind not sharing the idea up front is simple. I have plenty of
feedback that the idea is pretty good. I don't need further validation, at
least until I have something to demonstrate. What I need is people that I am
going to love working with, and who have the best chances of turning this into
something really cool. I figure the best way to do that is not try to win them
over with the idea, but with the type of team I want to create. The last thing
I need is people liking the idea and then consciously or subconsciously
overlooking, or even hiding, the differences in our
style/values/goals/personality in order to work on the idea. No idea will be
strong enough to hold a team together if we are simply too different in all
the other areas.

I may be wrong, but this is how I want to build the team. I have had enough
people contact me to express interest, as well as others who have emailed to
say they wished they could code just so they could join me. And those that I
have met in person have all agreed that this strategy is likely to lead to
building a very strong team. So at least for some people this approach seems
to have some appeal. But I understand it wouldn't work for everyone, and I'm
fine with that.

~~~
sritch
I can appreciate that rationale.

